# Algae Problems



## englishstgeorge (2 Nov 2008)

Hi everyone!

I have an Aqua One 620 Litre Bow Front Tank, with 6 Angelfish, 4 Boesmani Rainbowfish, 4 Lake Kutubu Rainbowfish, 4 BN's and 5 Corydoras.

It has a Tetra Complete Plant Substrate covered with 3-4" of Hagen Fine River Gravel.  I dose as follows...

I make up a solution of 40g K2SO4 and 7.5g Trace in 500ml water, i then dose 35ml every 2 days.  I do a 50% water change between every 7-10 days, depending on my work pattern. I have Crypts, Hygrophilia Polysperma, Cabomba Caroliana, Amazon Swords, Elodea densa and a few other plants i can't remember the name of.    The T8 bulbs produce a total of 220 Watts.

My problem is BBA and Hair algae, which has pretty much taken over the tank, growing on all the plants and the bogwood. Anything you could suggest that is cost effective would be very much appreciated.  Dosing Flourish or Easycarbo would probably cost me a fortune, even at 20ml a day, a Litre won't last long on a 500 Litre Water Column.

It has 2 Aqua One Canister Filters that came with the Aquarium and a Fluval 2 Internal Filter (A spare for my Quarantine tank)

Even removing plants causes me problems, as the roots drag the Tetra Plant Substrate into the water column.

Any help or advice would be most welcome.

Thank You

Mark


----------



## ceg4048 (2 Nov 2008)

Hi,
     Start by reading this=> EI DOSING USING DRY SALTS

BBA is related to CO2 so you'll need to improve your injection rate or improve your flow.

Cheers,


----------



## englishstgeorge (2 Nov 2008)

Hi, Thanks for the reply, I should have mentioned, I don't have CO2, sorry, my bad!   

Mark


----------



## Dave Spencer (2 Nov 2008)

englishstgeorge said:
			
		

> Hi, Thanks for the reply, I should have mentioned, I don't have CO2, sorry, my bad!
> 
> Mark



Then you are going to have to improve the CO2 even more than Clive suggested.  

I guestimate you have around 1.4 WPG. Whether this makes a tank the size you have medium or high light or whatever and do you really need CO2 is immaterial. You have algae telling you your plants need the carbon, and they needed it yesterday.

Without a pressurised CO2 system, you will fight a constant losing battle with algae. Take a look at the CO2 section of this forum for cheap methods and how best to distribute it around your tank.

Dave.


----------



## JamesM (2 Nov 2008)

My 4ft 150ltr tank had loads of algae issues... Without injecting co2 and around 1.5wpg, Clive suggested I do no more than 2 water changes per year, as this unsettles the balance of stable co2. 6 months in, my tank looks a hell of a lot better, and no loses either.


----------



## englishstgeorge (2 Nov 2008)

Thank you all...

I shall have to look into CO2.  My Rainbows and Angels won't be too happy if i don't do water changes.  The Rainbows like 50% once a week and the Angels tend to spawn within a day of a water change, otherwise they don't seem interested!

Cheers

Mark


----------



## misscaretaker (3 Nov 2008)

Sorry to go off on a tangent, but have you ever had fry from your angels or do you not bother with that?


----------



## englishstgeorge (20 Nov 2008)

Not as yet.  I have just invested in a small tank that i intend to use for that purpose. At the moment, they lay on just about anything in the tank, but then within a day or two eat the eggs.  I intend to put a couple of pieces of slate in the tank for them to lay on, then transfer the slate and eggs to the small tank and use an air stone for water flow over the eggs. Fingers crossed that should do the trick!

I have got a few baby BN's in the tank, but finding them is practically impossible!

Mark


----------

